# There MUST be a thread (best fingers hunter)



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

There MUST be a thread (best fingers hunter)! I am looking for a fingers bow right now and getting further away the closer I get On paper there are several bows that seem to be good target/hunter/fingers bows but what do YA"LL reccomend?:shade::shade::shade: I guess a 40" ATA with some speed, a cam that has 65% LO and a hard back wall....Is that about right? If so, which model bows have these qualities?

Thanks in advance


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Mathews conquest 3or4 and hoyt vantage


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh almost forgot martin scepter or bowtech has one too


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

top5fingers said:


> Oh almost forgot martin scepter or bowtech has one too



Thank you Topfingers. I know where a martin Scepter 2 is for $200.00. Can that bow be tinkered with and made better/faster by adding different cams or wouldn't you want to? I shoot a 450 gr arrow and would like to see 250+fps. Maybe I should just get a conquest?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

You can get Nitrous cams for the Scepter 2. You could also get good speed with the fury cams on it.

The Scepter 4 is a great bow and decent speed. The Martin Mystic may also fit your specifications.

If you can find a Slayr from 2004 to 6 is a great bow.

Arrow


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Arrow said:


> You can get Nitrous cams for the Scepter 2. You could also get good speed with the fury cams on it.
> 
> The Scepter 4 is a great bow and decent speed. The Martin Mystic may also fit your specifications.
> 
> ...


Thanks Arrow!


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

I shoot a PSE Dakota 70# w/ a 29" draw with a 461 grain arrow at 255 fps... I like shooting it, but others have had issues with it biting them... good luck


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Arrow said:


> You can get Nitrous cams for the Scepter 2. You could also get good speed with the fury cams on it.
> 
> The Scepter 4 is a great bow and decent speed. The Martin Mystic may also fit your specifications.
> 
> ...


Arrow, of the bows that you mentioned, which do you personally like the best and why? Thank You


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

elecshoc said:


> I shoot a PSE Dakota 70# w/ a 29" draw with a 461 grain arrow at 255 fps... I like shooting it, but others have had issues with it biting them... good luck


Elecshoc,

What is the ata on the Dakota? Thanks!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I am shooting a hoyt sabertec to hunt with. ATA is only 36" but has a bout an 8 in brace hight. At 52 lbs I am getting 244fps with a cx 200 cut about 30 inches on a 28 inch draw. Any of the hoyts like the protec, ultratec, montega, or the reflex caribou are all good choices. I am currently looking at the ABC crow XL. Any of the choices listed above are all winners to.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Tommy here are a couple more to throw in. 

The Bowtech Constitution fits you description exactly. 40" AtA, hard backstop 65% or 80% let off and good speed. Both of mine are set at just under 60lbs and throw a 355 grn arrow at 300fps. 

If you want the smooth draw of a single cam, then don't discount the Ross CR337. They have a 37" AtA but large diameter cam / idler and so can be shot fingers. Again at 60lbs mine is producing 300fps and they were designed with hunting in mind.

The PSE Mojo is another accurate and fast finger bow. 

You can find all the above in the AT classifieds at great prices.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Tommy,

All I shoot now are Scepter 4's. However, after drawing a Mystic, I think that it would make a great hunting bow to shoot with two fingers under.

I would love to shoot a Slayr, but there are none around here to try. I may have to trade a Razor X for a Slayr at some time.

Arrow


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Neil, Fireman and Arrow,

Thanks again for your informative insights.....I have got my peeps pealed


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

tommy7 said:


> Elecshoc,
> 
> What is the ata on the Dakota? Thanks!


41" and I have one for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

If you can find a Tundra Ext. or Merlin 3000 w/ cams they are worth looking at also.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

tommy7 said:


> Thank you Topfingers. I know where a martin Scepter 2 is for $200.00. Can that bow be tinkered with and made better/faster by adding different cams or wouldn't you want to? I shoot a 450 gr arrow and would like to see 250+fps. Maybe I should just get a conquest?


I am Shooting a Scepter II with Nitrous A Cams with mini mods set at 26" AMO draw lenght. I havn't checked the speed but set at 48 lbs. with my short draw I don't have any problem reaching the 80 yd. Field target. There shouldnt be any problem getting 250 fps with the poundage set at 60 lbs. for Hunting. Also my ATA is 43.5" with 8 3/8" braceheight.

Robert


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Robert58 said:


> I am Shooting a Scepter II with Nitrous A Cams with mini mods set at 26" AMO draw lenght. I havn't checked the speed but set at 48 lbs. with my short draw I don't have any problem reaching the 80 yd. Field target. There shouldnt be any problem getting 250 fps with the poundage set at 60 lbs. for Hunting. Also my ATA is 43.5" with 8 3/8" braceheight.
> 
> Robert


Robert,

I found this 2001 Scepter, it looks good...no?

{Martin scepter II compound bow 
comes with quiver and arrows 
29" draw at 70 lbs shoots around 240fps}


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Darton01 said:


> 41" and I have one for sale in the classifieds.


Darton01

I will check out the Dartons too....Thanks!:thumbs_up


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

tommy7 said:


> Robert,
> 
> I found this 2001 Scepter, it looks good...no?
> 
> ...


That depends on what limbs and cams are on it. You need the Elite 17" recurve limbs. Then you can find some nitrous cams and you are set. 240 fps seems slow for a Scepter II Elite with Fury Cams they were rated at 290 IBO. It may have the older Z Cams on it. Even with the Z Cams it was rated at 285 IBO.

Darton are nice bows also.

Robert


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

tommy7 said:


> There MUST be a thread (best fingers hunter)! I am looking for a fingers bow right now and getting further away the closer I get On paper there are several bows that seem to be good target/hunter/fingers bows but what do YA"LL reccomend?:shade::shade::shade: I guess a 40" ATA with some speed, a cam that has 65% LO and a hard back wall....Is that about right? If so, which model bows have these qualities?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hoyt Katera XL 36 ATA with big fat wheels makes it feel like a 38" ATA

Hoyt 38 Pro 38 ATA

Hoyt Vantage Pro 41 ATA

Hoyt Montega 44 ATA no hard back wall. 

plenty to choose from

you can see my choice.


----------



## Hornet1022 (Nov 10, 2004)

Just picked up a Reflex Caribou and love it. All those other bows are not made for finger shooters. This one is. 46 ATA.


----------



## cap61 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an older model Hoyt Defiant Legacy, which is a very good shooting fingers bow. They tend to be a little heavy on a long walk, but they are excellent bows for the money. With the command cams the bow shoots 253 @ 65lbs with 375 gr arrows. I myself like 450grs plus for hunting. My draw is 31 inch which helps. The bow is 45 in. Axle to axle

I also shot a Dakota and liked it very much, but I am one of those mentioned that got bit! Very smooth draw and fast, but I don't like the 7 in brace height.

You may also want to look at the Darton Cyclone Ld. There is one listed on here, and they are very good shooters also. Fast with a smooth draw, no hand shock, an 8 in brace and 41 in. axle to axle. It is used, but for $175 TYD you can't go wrong.

Depends on your budget, but all the bows mentioned are great choices. If you take speed out of the question, then the Caribou on the low end of the budget and the Hoyt Montega on the high end may be your best bet. I've always wanted to try the Martin Razor X Elite. They are rated a little above 300 IBO and are 45 in Axle to Axle. Beautiful bow which you can pick up for around $300 + or - a few dollars. They are extremely hard to find in camo.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I shoot either a constitution or c3 depending on which case i grab. Both get the job done nicely. I'm not one of those guys who get hung up on brand loyalties. But since you're shooting with fingers anyhow, might try a recurve or longbow -- I got too many to name.


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

e-manhunt said:


> I shoot either a constitution or c3 depending on which case i grab. Both get the job done nicely. I'm not one of those guys who get hung up on brand loyalties. But since you're shooting with fingers anyhow, might try a recurve or longbow -- I got too many to name.


Eman, I got started with a compound and traded it in for a recurve after several nice animals. I loved hunting with my recurve but that was many years ago and frankly I don't think that my current conditioning would allow me to be both fair to the critter and successful too I better go back to a compound.
Thanks again guys for all the info! I am learing something new everytime I log on.I truly appreciate everyones advice:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Arrow said:


> You can get Nitrous cams for the Scepter 2. You could also get good speed with the fury cams on it.
> 
> The Scepter 4 is a great bow and decent speed. The Martin Mystic may also fit your specifications.
> 
> ...


Arrow, what makes the 04-06 slayer a good fingers bow:? I have seen pics and it is a good looking bow for sure!


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

i shoot a 06 slayer extreme, 36" axle to axle 6 1/2 inch brace, with fingers, instinctive. and its a hell of a bow..


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

heavyfire99 said:


> i shoot a 06 slayer extreme, 36" axle to axle 6 1/2 inch brace, with fingers, instinctive. and its a hell of a bow..


Heavy, is that shorter ata tough on your fingers? Thx, tommy


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

its not that bad, i've one multiple tournements with this bow, really fast, nice ball, holds great.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yep*

The Darton Viper was probably the best finger shooting bow Darton ever made. I have mods, makes them screamers. Darton has others. Oneida Strikes and Aeroforces. Newer you say??? You can go Conquests of any model (to include the apex) or Rival pros.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Cracker Declaration 4*

Approx 42.5" ATA, 7-3/4" brace height, 30.5 draw, 70 lbs 285 fps with a 427 grain arrow. I shoot 3d and hunt with it.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

IBBW said:


> The Darton Viper was probably the best finger shooting bow Darton ever made. I have mods, makes them screamers. Darton has others. Oneida Strikes and Aeroforces. Newer you say??? You can go Conquests of any model (to include the apex) or Rival pros.


I had two of those Vipers,and they sure were good.:thumbs_up


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

IBBW said:


> The Darton Viper was probably the best finger shooting bow Darton ever made. I have mods, makes them screamers. Darton has others. Oneida Strikes and Aeroforces. Newer you say??? You can go Conquests of any model (to include the apex) or Rival pros.


IBBW,

I have found a couple of Vipers and am checking them out;. They look great!
Thanks...


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

IBBW said:


> The Darton Viper was probably the best finger shooting bow Darton ever made. I have mods, makes them screamers. Darton has others. Oneida Strikes and Aeroforces. Newer you say??? You can go Conquests of any model (to include the apex) or Rival pros.


How fast are they? I found 1 with 70-80# limbs. I will shoot the 70#s @28.5 draw. Thanks for the information! Tommy


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

AMO was about 230 fps. If I remember right.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

For the '06 - '08 seasons I shot a Bowtech Constitution at about 65 pounds throwing a 365 grain shaft at about 280-285fps. Shot several deer every year with it and it never let me down.

Santa brought me an '08 Commander this year. I have it set up the same way as the Connie, and the speed is just about the same. Killed a buck with it about a month ago.

I like both bows, and wouldn't hesitate a second recommending them as a hunting finger bow. With that said I like the Commander more every day and like it better than the Connie, I'm really looking forward to killing a little foam when the weather gets better.


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

jhart75609 said:


> For the '06 - '08 seasons I shot a Bowtech Constitution at about 65 pounds throwing a 365 grain shaft at about 280-285fps. Shot several deer every year with it and it never let me down.
> 
> Santa brought me an '08 Commander this year. I have it set up the same way as the Connie, and the speed is just about the same. Killed a buck with it about a month ago.
> 
> I like both bows, and wouldn't hesitate a second recommending them as a hunting finger bow. With that said I like the Commander more every day and like it better than the Connie, I'm really looking forward to killing a little foam when the weather gets better.


Jhart,
Thanks for the input. I just missed a bid on ebay for an 04 slayer se, it ended up going for $191.00 for the bow and accessories...Doh! The good news is that the message/fellowship at church was worth the loss:thumbs_up
Thanks again.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

tommy7 said:


> There MUST be a thread (best fingers hunter)! I am looking for a fingers bow right now and getting further away the closer I get On paper there are several bows that seem to be good target/hunter/fingers bows but what do YA"LL reccomend?:shade::shade::shade: I guess a 40" ATA with some speed, a cam that has 65% LO and a hard back wall....Is that about right? If so, which model bows have these qualities?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hoyt's new Vantage Pro is pretty much the bow that You have described...The Vantage Pro is 41" A-T-A, has a 7 3/4" brace height, has Spiral X cams, ( hard back wall,and 65% or 55% let-off adjustment) and is a bit faster than the Factory specs...it draws smooth, and shoots sweet, seems to be very forgiving, is quiet, even with 5 g.p.p. arrows, has a terrific grip, and can be ordered in solid camo, Blackout riser/Camo limbs, solid Blackout, and Target colors...Check it out..I just traded in my '08 Seven 37 for a Vantage Pro..I'm pretty stoked about it....Jim


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

Harperman said:


> Hoyt's new Vantage Pro is pretty much the bow that You have described...The Vantage Pro is 41" A-T-A, has a 7 3/4" brace height, has Spiral X cams, ( hard back wall,and 65% or 55% let-off adjustment) and is a bit faster than the Factory specs...it draws smooth, and shoots sweet, seems to be very forgiving, is quiet, even with 5 g.p.p. arrows, has a terrific grip, and can be ordered in solid camo, Blackout riser/Camo limbs, solid Blackout, and Target colors...Check it out..I just traded in my '08 Seven 37 for a Vantage Pro..I'm pretty stoked about it....Jim


ill have to agree with harperman... my brother got the Vantage Pro with the cam-1/2 and it shoots nice.... shoots about same speed than my connie with about 8 lb less weight , feels very solid . quiet , i could get hooked on a Vantage ..but , the price is a bit too much for me , i think. but if you can afford it , youll enjoy it very much , probably better than any other bow around right now.


----------



## love fingers (Feb 7, 2009)

I shoot a bowtech constitution and love it, big brace heighth, and long axle to axle.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

white tail 10* said:


> ill have to agree with harperman... my brother got the Vantage Pro with the cam-1/2 and it shoots nice.... shoots about same speed than my connie with about 8 lb less weight , feels very solid . quiet , i could get hooked on a Vantage ..but , the price is a bit too much for me , i think. but if you can afford it , youll enjoy it very much , probably better than any other bow around right now.


....WhiteTail 10*....At my local dealer, the price of the new Vantage Pro is very close to the price of the rest of Hoyt's "Hunting" bw line-up...Color has alot to do with the cost of the bow, and a Vantage Pro, in Camo, is pretty close to the price of a Seven 37, or a Katera, or an AlphaMax...Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Harperman said:


> Hoyt's new Vantage Pro is pretty much the bow that You have described...The Vantage Pro is 41" A-T-A, has a 7 3/4" brace height, has Spiral X cams, ( hard back wall,and 65% or 55% let-off adjustment) and is a bit faster than the Factory specs...it draws smooth, and shoots sweet, seems to be very forgiving, is quiet, even with 5 g.p.p. arrows, has a terrific grip, and can be ordered in solid camo, Blackout riser/Camo limbs, solid Blackout, and Target colors...Check it out..I just traded in my '08 Seven 37 for a Vantage Pro..I'm pretty stoked about it....Jim


Jim would you say the Vantage Pro is just like the 08 X8. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Double-D...I didnt shoot a Vantage X8, but I did shoot a Vanatge X7 a good bit, and to be honest, between the two, theres no comparison...The Pro Vantage has a machined grip, no sideplates, and the grip is comfy, and sits nice in hand, the bow seems a bit heavier, and definatley seems to "Hold" better...The Spirals draw nice on this length ATA, and the bow is pretty fast for it's ATA and Brace height specs,..I've done some Chrono testing, but nothing real scientific...This bow seems to just sit nice in the hand, and tonight I was shooting some pretty good groups with it (For Me, anyway, keep in mind that I;m not a good shot)...I think that with some time behind this bow, and some tuning, I'll shoot this bow better than anything that I've owned yet...It's very similar in "Feel" to My Scepter, but draws smoother, and has a better grip, and is more Shooter-Friendly..Time will tell...Take Care!...Jim


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

For a hunting finger bow or any bow for that matter ya gotta get out there and see what fits you the best. I have always shot fingers with bows in the 36-38 ATA range but last year year purchased a Constitution 40 ata thinking it would be better but it didn't work for me at all. Now I have a Bowtech Sentinel 37ata and I'm back to enjoying my time shooting again.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*?*

Bowjunkie2 whats is your draw length?


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

My draw is 29".........


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Wow*

Thats long for such short bows.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

It works for me....maybe I've just adapted to the shorter ata's since I've been at it for 20+ yrs.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm shooting my Commander at 30". I think it's every bit as comfortable as the Connie was.


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ireally like HCA Supreme Pro [08&09] 37.5 ata. set at 62lbs 318grn arrow,27inch draw.293 fps. I use 1 ovr 2udr draw and drop bottom fngr.


----------



## tommy7 (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought two bows to try;. The 1st I picked up is a PSE XLR Infinity 900, it has a 41 A2A and a really good review as a top shooter (in its day). The 2nd is the bow I think that I wanted all along a 2001 Martin Scepter 2. It has a 43 A2A and has the shoot through system, I am hoping that it has the Nitros b cams on it. I am pretty excited to be getting back into archery
Thanks guys, for all the suggestions!


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

tommy7 said:


> I bought two bows to try;. The 1st I picked up is a PSE XLR Infinity 900, it has a 41 A2A and a really good review as a top shooter (in its day). The 2nd is the bow I think that I wanted all along a 2001 Martin Scepter 2. It has a 43 A2A and has the shoot through system, I am hoping that it has the Nitros b cams on it. I am pretty excited to be getting back into archery
> Thanks guys, for all the suggestions!


Congrats!! I had an XLR 900 many moons ago. It was a nice bow. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------

